# THE OFFICAL PORTLAND LRM SHOW



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*PRE SHOW 

AFTER SHOW 

WHOS COMIN????  *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 29 2008, 10:56 PM~10978070
> *PRE SHOW
> 
> AFTER SHOW
> ...


ill BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO WITH THE FAM AND MY BRO WILL BE THERE WITH JUICE :0 ITS ON


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

what is goin on?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 29 2008, 11:19 PM~10978530
> *ill BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO WITH THE FAM AND MY BRO WILL BE THERE WITH JUICE  :0 ITS ON
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE COVE BOYZZ


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE DEEP IN THE HOUSE :nicoderm:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jun 30 2008, 01:17 AM~10978680
> *what is goin on?
> *


LOOK AT CHIPPER ON L.I.L :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 29 2008, 09:56 PM~10978070
> *PRE SHOW
> 
> AFTER SHOW
> ...


 " you already know, THE BOYS FROM JENDA'S will be there !!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UNDERGROUND HOP IS GUNNA BE WILD!! SO IS SEEING ALL THE LOW LOW HOMIES. AZ, LV COMING TO PDX COMIN WITH HEAT

GOT TO GET THE PRE PARTY PLANNED!!


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 30 2008, 12:19 AM~10978530
> *ill BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO WITH THE FAM AND MY BRO WILL BE THERE WITH JUICE  :0 ITS ON
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 6 2008, 02:17 PM~11022874
> *UNDERGROUND HOP IS GUNNA BE WILD!! SO IS SEEING ALL THE LOW LOW HOMIES. AZ, LV COMING TO PDX COMIN WITH HEAT
> 
> GOT TO GET THE PRE PARTY PLANNED!!
> *



where and when is that going down at?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 6 2008, 02:17 PM~11022874
> *UNDERGROUND HOP IS GUNNA BE WILD!! SO IS SEEING ALL THE LOW LOW HOMIES. AZ, LV COMING TO PDX COMIN WITH HEAT
> 
> GOT TO GET THE PRE PARTY PLANNED!!
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT CALI


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Rsvp i will be there  Good place to break out my ride


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

GOT TO GET THE PRE PARTY PLANNED!!
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SOUTH COUNTY ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE...... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IM THERE DUDE!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 6 2008, 02:17 PM~11022874
> *UNDERGROUND HOP IS GUNNA BE WILD!! SO IS SEEING ALL THE LOW LOW HOMIES. AZ, LV COMING TO PDX COMIN WITH HEAT
> 
> GOT TO GET THE PRE PARTY PLANNED!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
x2 ill have the camera ready to catch the action,

ryan ill drop you a line later,business call.. :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OF COURSE THE MIGHTY MIGHTY CA IS COMIN!! CANT FUCKING WAIT!!!!

PRE PARTY- BAR OR STRIP CLUB OR???????? SOME OF THE HOMIES REMEMBERS SAFARIS FROM LAST YEAR???? HEHEHE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 6 2008, 01:51 PM~11023047
> *Rsvp i will be there  Good place to break out my ride
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE HER!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11033554
> *OF COURSE THE MIGHTY MIGHTY CA IS COMIN!! CANT FUCKING WAIT!!!!
> 
> PRE PARTY- BAR OR STRIP CLUB OR???????? SOME OF THE HOMIES REMEMBERS SAFARIS FROM LAST YEAR???? HEHEHE
> *


i gotta good idea,steak bites,pussy and lowriders,what a great mix :biggrin: and of course all the big homies kickin it there too..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 7 2008, 04:42 AM~11026962
> *SOUTH COUNTY ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE...... :biggrin:
> *


R.O. FAM GUNNA BE SUPER DEEP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the 503 stop


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttft


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

taking my hooptie


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HYDRUALICS KITS
PISTONS PUMPS
PUMP HEADS
MOTORS
AND EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KEEP YOUR LOW LOW ON THE STREETS!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

EVERY LOWCOS MEMBER WILL BE THERE. CLUB LAW. NO EXCEPTIONS. SO....26 LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Showtime will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 14 2008, 11:14 AM~11084319
> *Showtime will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


Will the chicken pot pies be there?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Contagious will be at club exotica...... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 13 2008, 08:45 PM~11080471
> *LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HYDRUALICS KITS
> ...


 :biggrin: 
i had these pumps in one of my cars,,shit works good,,recomended!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 09:52 AM~11084127
> *EVERY LOWCOS MEMBER WILL BE THERE. CLUB LAW.  NO EXCEPTIONS.  SO....26 LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.
> *


 " NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M FUCKIN' TALKIN' BOUT " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIGGGGG Props. LOWCOS cc


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 14 2008, 11:16 AM~11084332
> *Will the chicken pot pies be there?
> *



:yes:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

I'LL B THERE AT THE---------ACROPOLIS------- :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*YA SO CAN SOME CALL LIL TIME HYDROS LET HIM KNOW THE DREAM TEAM IS COMEING*


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

all three puro locos chapters will be there with hoppers and all....yup yup


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

*www.oldiescc.com *


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11091098
> *I'LL B THERE AT THE---------ACROPOLIS------- :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BUYING


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

PORTLAND FAM HERE WE COME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11091436
> *YOUR BUYING
> *


ima see bout takin that whole weekend off,yo tony call me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime+Jul 14 2008, 05:07 PM~11087023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup USO :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Toro, Mark, and








will be there.............

pm me some phone numbers and places, lets get this poppin.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 16 2008, 12:07 AM~11100454
> *Toro, Mark, and
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET! ARE YALL BRINGIN THE SAME MODEL AS LAST YEAR? she sure was pretty,and of course toro ima have to get some photography tips from ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 16 2008, 01:27 AM~11100623
> *SWEET! ARE YALL BRINGIN THE SAME MODEL AS LAST YEAR? she sure was pretty,and of course toro ima have to get some photography tips from ya.. :biggrin:
> *


bro..I didn't make it last year but we might have a surprise and hopefully if all goes well...Issue 3....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 16 2008, 12:28 AM~11100632
> *bro..I didn't make it last year but we might have a surprise and hopefully if all goes well...Issue 3....
> *


that means ill need to just get my subscription,and of course get the 1st 2 issues as well..  

sounds really good to me,as usual ill be in the riderchronicles booth.. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 16 2008, 01:33 AM~11100655
> *that means ill need to just get my subscription,and of course get the 1st 2 issues as well..
> 
> sounds really good to me,as usual ill be in the riderchronicles booth..  :biggrin:
> *


we should be getting there friday so make sure to hit me up.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 16 2008, 12:35 AM~11100667
> *we should be getting there friday so make sure to hit me up.....
> *


pm sent


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 15 2008, 09:48 AM~11093078
> *Short legs and Sharky want to have a chicken pot pie eating contest.
> You like my spot huh wey, I'll be right next to you dog.
> Bring the cheese.
> ...


WHAT IT DO NICK :biggrin: SHIIIIT JUS CHILLLN BRAAAAAO  SEE YALLL SOOON YALL GOTTA SHOW ME HOW PORTLAND PUTS IT DOWN MY FIRST TIME OUT THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 2 2008, 10:14 AM~10996574
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE DEEP IN THE HOUSE :nicoderm:
> *


thats right brother


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 16 2008, 03:04 AM~11100953
> *cant wait
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

im gonna try and make it but the car wont be there this year.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 16 2008, 08:52 AM~11102092
> *im gonna try and make it but the car wont be there this year.
> *


swap the engine and bring that mofo for the hop!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11091163
> *YA SO CAN SOME CALL LIL TIME HYDROS LET HIM KNOW THE DREAM TEAM IS COMEING
> *


o shit can't wait 2 c the badest cutty n the air!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 16 2008, 02:13 AM~11100911
> *WHAT IT DO NICK :biggrin: SHIIIIT JUS CHILLLN BRAAAAAO  SEE YALLL SOOON YALL GOTTA SHOW ME HOW PORTLAND PUTS IT DOWN MY FIRST TIME OUT THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bosshogg0123 (Jul 4, 2008)

were is the show gonna be at


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 16 2008, 08:04 AM~11102166
> *swap the engine and bring that mofo for the hop!! :biggrin:
> *


haha if i can get the motor in time i will. no promises though. im gonna make my way down there one way or another.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*TTT FOR PORTLAND*_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 16 2008, 11:57 AM~11103521
> *haha if i can get the motor in time i will. no promises though. im gonna make my way down there one way or another.
> *


ima make a few phone calls,pm sent call me.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT for the NW


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I'll be down there again this year with my caprice


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Jul 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11091270
> *www.oldiescc.com
> *


WHEN WILL THE INSTRUCTIONS BE LISTED?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 17 2008, 12:11 AM~11109414
> *I'll be down there again this year with my caprice
> *


see you again homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

im working on gettin it down there. got the motor just need to swap em.. anyone have extra trailer room?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 17 2008, 03:23 PM~11114059
> *im working on gettin it down there. got the motor just need to swap em.. anyone have extra trailer room?
> *


shit wish i could help on the trailer part,im lookin for a motor for ya..


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CAR TOYS TENT SALE AND CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!GOT A CONFIRMATION FROM JANE,BUSSINESS MANAGER FOR CAR TOYS,,AND THEY HAVE A BUNCH OF AWARDS&$300 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR THE HOP,,SO SATURDAY FROM 4 TO 9 PM ON THE PARKING LOT OF DELTA PARK(PORTLAND MEDOWS))AND SUNDAY I GUESS THEY HAVE THE IMPORT SHOW,,


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE THERE "WE ON A DAM MISSION" :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 17 2008, 05:01 PM~11114734
> *CAR TOYS TENT SALE AND CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!GOT A CONFIRMATION FROM JANE,BUSSINESS MANAGER FOR CAR TOYS,,AND THEY HAVE A BUNCH OF AWARDS&$300 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR THE HOP,,SO SATURDAY FROM 4 TO 9 PM ON THE PARKING LOT OF DELTA PARK(PORTLAND MEDOWS))AND SUNDAY I GUESS THEY HAVE THE IMPORT SHOW,,
> *


were is this going down at? delta park or meadows


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be there but no car this year.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 17 2008, 07:48 PM~11115981
> *were is this going down at? delta park or meadows
> *


medows


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

WELL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING CHERRY 64.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 17 2008, 04:01 PM~11114734
> *CAR TOYS TENT SALE AND CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!GOT A CONFIRMATION FROM JANE,BUSSINESS MANAGER FOR CAR TOYS,,AND THEY HAVE A BUNCH OF AWARDS&$300 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR THE HOP,,SO SATURDAY FROM 4 TO 9 PM ON THE PARKING LOT OF DELTA PARK(PORTLAND MEDOWS))AND SUNDAY I GUESS THEY HAVE THE IMPORT SHOW,,
> *


 hey CHINGON , is that $300.00 per class- single , double , radical, or 
$300.00 for the highest hopp ???

just curious ........... i'll be hoppin' REGARDLESS JUST TO REP. P-TOWN !!!!!!

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 18 2008, 04:22 PM~11123075
> *hey CHINGON , is that $300.00 per class- single , double , radical, or
> $300.00 for the highest hopp ???
> 
> ...


SHE SAID $300 GIFT CERTIFICATE,,BUT DIDNT MENTION IF ALL CLASSES OR JUST FOR THE HIGHEST,,I'LL BE THERE WITH A HOMIES HOPPER!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 19 2008, 06:26 AM~11126521
> *SHE SAID $300 GIFT CERTIFICATE,,BUT DIDNT MENTION IF ALL CLASSES OR JUST FOR THE HIGHEST,,I'LL BE THERE WITH A HOMIES HOPPER!!
> *



i'll see you there " EL MAS CHINGON " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 18 2008, 10:10 AM~11120269
> *WELL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING CHERRY 64.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GO TAKE THAT MONEY BUTCHER!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2008, 11:52 AM~11127690
> *GO TAKE THAT MONEY BUTCHER!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT FLAKED OUT BLAZER HAD THAT WHOA FACTOR GOING TODAY !!!.. THAT SINGLE HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE HOTTEST LRM LEGAL TRUCK OUT.
WAY TO REP. AS A HOPPER AND A PERSON


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

We will be there with a few new contenders to qualify :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 19 2008, 07:26 PM~11129523
> *We will be there with a few new contenders to qualify  :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2008, 06:50 PM~11129341
> *THAT FLAKED OUT BLAZER HAD THAT WHOA FACTOR GOING TODAY !!!.. THAT SINGLE HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE HOTTEST LRM LEGAL TRUCK OUT.
> WAY TO REP. AS A HOPPER AND A PERSON
> *


thanks RIDER !!! i apprieciate your support bro  

i've said it before, i'll say it again : " THE TRUCK IS 100% JENDA BUILT "

THATS why it DEWZ WHAT IT DEWZ !!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PAUL IS MY HERO !!!! THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT S PROBABLY THE LAST TIME FOR THIS SHOW-- THE CURRENT MAYOR WANTS TO SHUT IT DOWN ALREADY.. AND THE NEW MAYOR ELECTED IS GAY- LITERALLY. THIS IS WACKED-- SO I HOPE NO ONES ACTING UP CAUSING PROBLEMS... WORD TO THE WISE STAY OFF MLK BLVD. THE DAY OF THE SHOW...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2008, 01:57 PM~11133380
> *IT S PROBABLY THE LAST TIME FOR THIS SHOW-- THE CURRENT MAYOR WANTS TO SHUT IT DOWN ALREADY.. AND THE NEW MAYOR ELECTED IS GAY- LITERALLY. THIS IS WACKED-- SO I HOPE NO ONES ACTING UP CAUSING PROBLEMS... WORD TO THE WISE STAY OFF MLK BLVD. THE DAY OF THE SHOW...
> *


 "LITTERALLY" or however you spell it , all of us who live in this hood know,

but all out of towners - LISTEN TO THE RIDER,,,,, " HE KNOWS " :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

lets crusie 82nd :biggrin: fuck it we'l post up at walmart or any parking lot and hop there


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...............


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 20 2008, 08:57 PM~11135833
> *lets crusie 82nd :biggrin: fuck it we'l post up at walmart or any parking lot and hop there
> *


or we could just hit the portland meadows for a good ol cruise in and hop... :biggrin: 

i know a couple cars that have left their mark in that lot...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jul 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11135884
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL COAST CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...............
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11135833
> *lets crusie 82nd :biggrin: fuck it we'l post up at walmart or any parking lot and hop there
> *


 I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU ARE OLD ENUF TO REMEMBER,,,,
BUT 82nd AVE. USED TO BE THE SPOT !!!

BUMPER TO BUMPER FOR MILES !!! OF COARSE THE POLICE DON'T
LET THAT HAPPEN NOW , BUT BACK IN THE LATE 70'S EARLY80'S .......
DAMN THAT BRINGS BACK MEMORYS OF MY RED DATSUN PICK UP, 
AND MY WHITE ON WHITE 69 IMPALA !!!!!

SHIT ,,, I GOT OLD QUICK !!!     

those were the days in P-TOWN !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

82 nd as b4 my time-- I remember 122nd and Longview!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

damn he said 70's :roflmao: 
most these cats weren't even born then mike
see you there fam





were can i get one of those jenda shirts??????????????????????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Rollerz will be there uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 23 2008, 08:45 PM~11163964
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU ARE OLD ENUF TO REMEMBER,,,,
> BUT 82nd AVE. USED TO BE THE SPOT !!!
> 
> ...


 i wasnt even born then but us young cats gotta start somewhere,lets bring that shit back :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 18 2008, 10:10 AM~11120269
> *WELL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING CHERRY 64.
> *


SHOTGUN!!!! I'M RIDING OUT TO SUPPORT CHERRY 64 ALSO.....  

BRET & RYAN I'M COMMING TO VISIT BROTHAS ,SO WHERE THE HOPS GONNA BE? :biggrin:
NOR CAL FUCHEE COMMING TO REP!!!! :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 23 2008, 11:48 PM~11165834
> *SHOTGUN!!!! I'M RIDING OUT TO SUPPORT CHERRY 64 ALSO.....
> 
> BRET & RYAN I'M COMMING TO VISIT BROTHAS ,SO WHERE THE HOPS GONNA BE? :biggrin:
> ...



PAULY MY FRIEND!! COME ON UP FELLAS WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.     CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CHERRY POPPIN!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2008, 08:47 AM~11167136
> *PAULY MY FRIEND!! COME ON UP FELLAS WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.        CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CHERRY POPPIN!!
> *


ima be gettin some photos of it as well.. :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 14 2008, 01:15 PM~11085262
> *Contagious will be at club exotica...... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: hell ya :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im hooked to acropolis..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe DVL (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 23 2008, 11:27 PM~11165747
> *i wasnt even born then but us young cats gotta start somewhere,lets bring that shit back :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coupe DVL (Jul 25, 2008)

We have to bring it back foo LOL


> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 23 2008, 11:27 PM~11165747
> *i wasnt even born then but us young cats gotta start somewhere,lets bring that shit back :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

every member of the LOWCOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SAFARIS CLUB AND EXOTICA WILL BE BANGIN


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i'll be there with the bombas at the expo!shit maybe a hopper


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 24 2008, 10:46 PM~11174443
> *im hooked to acropolis..... :biggrin:
> *



thats the spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 25 2008, 12:40 PM~11178340
> *i'll be there with the bombas at the expo!shit maybe a hopper
> *


see ya tomorrow....and yeah hope fully it will be done by then..get at buddy and get them parts....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 23 2008, 08:45 PM~11163964
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU ARE OLD ENUF TO REMEMBER,,,,
> BUT 82nd AVE. USED TO BE THE SPOT !!!
> 
> ...


95-98 was cool out on MLK 
who remembers builders square in 2ooo when the green 64 did 60 :0 the most the town had seen to that point


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 25 2008, 05:50 PM~11180871
> *95-98 was cool out on MLK
> who remembers builders square in 2ooo when the green 64 did 60 :0  the most the town had seen to that point
> *



WASNT IT ONE A THURSDAY???   

THE FIRST SPOTS FOR ME WERE BROADWAY AND HAZEL DELL :biggrin: 

MANY OF TICKETS PAYED TO OUR WONDERFUL COUNTIES :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

Who' s down for steak bites???????/


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11176439
> *every member of the LOWCOS WILL BE THERE
> *


Watch out portland we are comin deep!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 26 2008, 12:33 AM~11182733
> *Watch out portland we are comin deep!
> *


PROPER!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 25 2008, 09:02 PM~11182031
> *Who' s down for steak bites???????/
> *



THAT'S NOT A STEAK......IT'S JUST A LITTLE "SLIM-JIM" :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 24 2008, 12:48 AM~11165834
> *SHOTGUN!!!! I'M RIDING OUT TO SUPPORT CHERRY 64 ALSO.....
> 
> BRET & RYAN I'M COMMING TO VISIT BROTHAS ,SO WHERE THE HOPS GONNA BE? :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 19 2008, 11:06 AM~11127278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trinos 209 im repin 559


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOWRIDER SCENE DVDS CONFIRMED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2008, 02:03 PM~11185532
> *DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


 :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11176439
> *every member of the LOWCOS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

looks like portland is going 2 b cracking!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trust me im more than ready for a trip to acropolis,i might have to just get my brother to go there with me,i might have to pull a few strings for that to happen though,but you never know,but if he opens his mouth and gets himself yelled at just remember that he started it and dont include me if ya outcast him...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Jul 25 2008, 03:39 PM~11179685
> *see ya tomorrow....and yeah hope fully it will be done by then..get at buddy and get them parts....
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ,,HOW COME THAT BIACH DIDNT POSE FOR ME?? I DIDNT SEE HER!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 28 2008, 05:08 PM~11200416
> *HEY ,,HOW COME THAT BIACH DIDNT POSE FOR ME?? I DIDNT SEE HER!
> *


 your not " gangster " enuf Billy ,,,, but she DID pose for ME !!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  

THAT LADY HAD A SWEEEEEEEEEEEET - ASS !!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 28 2008, 07:53 PM~11201436
> *your not " gangster " enuf Billy ,,,, but she DID pose for ME !!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


How here pussy taste???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 28 2008, 07:13 PM~11201598
> *How here pussy taste???
> *



I DON'T KNOW ,,,, I ONLY TASTED HER ASS !!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: A BIG WHATS UP TOO ALL UCE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11201748
> *I DON'T KNOW ,,,, I ONLY TASTED HER ASS !!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THENEGRO (Jan 6, 2007)

family ties comin about 20 deep no cars this year though


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11201748
> *I DON'T KNOW ,,,, I ONLY TASTED HER ASS !!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nice i knew u where a butcher but now ur toss salads too


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 29 2008, 12:10 PM~11207281
> *Nice i knew u where a butcher but now ur toss salads too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are always clownin.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 28 2008, 07:53 PM~11201436
> *your not " gangster " enuf Billy ,,,, but she DID pose for ME !!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


CHINGAOS,,FIRST YOU GET A $300 GIFT CERTIFICATE,THEN A NICE TASTE OF ASS,,WHATA FUNK!I BET SHE FARTED ON YOUR FACE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if it smelled like meat locker - he would have kept going!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 29 2008, 01:31 PM~11208058
> *CHINGAOS,,FIRST YOU GET A $300 GIFT CERTIFICATE,THEN A NICE TASTE OF ASS,,WHATA FUNK!I BET SHE FARTED ON YOUR FACE :biggrin:
> *



only cuz my tongue got stuck,,, she farted when it " popped " out !!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

popped or pooped :0 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 29 2008, 06:51 PM~11210779
> *popped or pooped :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 29 2008, 12:10 PM~11207281
> *Nice i knew u where a butcher but now ur toss salads too
> *



"FORGET-IT TONY" Last time your salad gave me "e-coli"......

and i caught "samonella" off those little cherry tomatos of yours !!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

"I HAD TO SMOKE 3 OUNCES OF CRACK, TO GET RIDDA DAT SHIT" !!!!!!

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol damn it seems like its gonna be a killer weekend this weekend... ill see yall there...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IS THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND. ON THE 3 AUG


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 07:27 PM~11220402
> *IS THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND. ON THE 3 AUG
> *



YEP !!


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

we will be bringing 2 cars from canada. Lux


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 31 2008, 10:17 AM~11224167
> *we will be bringing 2 cars from canada. Lux
> *


see you there homie....


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

portland getting closer and closer..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

weathers gunna hold up 2


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

WHATS UP UCE FAMILY


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Im excited a couple more days, I'll be taking this leaving 5:00 am sunday morning


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

whats up about an after party of cruise or hop?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 31 2008, 05:06 PM~11228093
> *Im excited a couple more days, I'll be taking this leaving 5:00 am sunday morning
> 
> 
> ...


see you there homie :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 31 2008, 05:06 PM~11228093
> *Im excited a couple more days, I'll be taking this leaving 5:00 am sunday morning
> 
> 
> ...


towncar looks nice can't wait 2 c it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVERYONE DRIVE SAFE!!! LOOK OUT FOR THE PO POS


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

whats going down tonight where ? time?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Gotta love hydros i still need some WD-40 for my fingers


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 1 2008, 05:33 PM~11237025
> *Gotta love hydros i still need some WD-40 for my fingers
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 1 2008, 03:33 PM~11237025
> *Gotta love hydros i still need some WD-40 for my fingers
> 
> *


 DAMN BRO ,,,, thats messed-up !!!!

want me to send BIG SHAYNE over to fix that for you ???

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

any clubs crackin tonight or tommorow? names and locations if possible?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HIT DOWN TOWN PORTLAND- SW 2ND BY THE BURNSIDE BRIDGE GOT A BUNCH OF CLUBS YOU CAN BACK AND FOURTH TOO..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"WHAT IT DEW RIDER, WHAT IT DEW" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Where is everybody staying?? What are the 2 places close to the show??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How late can you buy wristbands on saturday?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 1 2008, 04:50 PM~11237149
> *DAMN BRO ,,,, thats messed-up !!!!
> 
> want me to send BIG SHAYNE over to fix that for you ???
> ...


we got it done she's on the truck ready to rolllll.. next stop portland with the horrny toad......... :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 1 2008, 06:48 PM~11238358
> *How late can you buy wristbands on saturday?
> *


believe it 10-4


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 1 2008, 10:06 PM~11238790
> *believe it 10-4
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 1 2008, 05:52 PM~11237585
> *HIT DOWN TOWN PORTLAND- SW 2ND BY THE BURNSIDE BRIDGE GOT A BUNCH OF CLUBS YOU CAN BACK AND FOURTH TOO..
> *


thanks, it was crackin!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE BRO- LOOKIN FORWARD TO MEETIN UP!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

DAMN WHERE IS THE SPOT TONIGHT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

acrop was crackn last night :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 3 2008, 09:18 AM~11246407
> *acrop was crackn last night :biggrin:
> *


shoulda hit me up fool


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

anybody have pictures of the hop


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the pit pass pics of the hop ill post later tonight


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wheres all the pics? someone must have some...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11250605
> *wheres all the pics? someone must have some...
> *


X 2000


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT TIME AND THE LAST):


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

just got home,..great show


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Coupe DVL (Jul 25, 2008)

Add reply anyone got any video of some hops??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i gotta few pics but i aint postin none till i get em loaded....


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 4 2008, 12:18 AM~11251951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHRIS IS DOING IT BIG FOR OLDIES EAST BAY CHAPTER


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

SHOWTIME PUTTING OUT SOME NICE CARS,GOOD SHOW , ALOT OF NICE CARS


----------



## Coupe DVL (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 4 2008, 02:59 AM~11252338
> *i gotta few pics but i aint postin none till i get em loaded....
> *


Sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

There was a lot of phat Impala's in the house. I couldn't decide which was my favorite which was unusual.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 :0 is this darkside 58 or did he build another one?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:59 AM~11255192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics homie,the caddy was lookin clean as well too..


----------



## Coupe DVL (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Aug 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11254992
> *There was a lot of phat Impala's in the house. I couldn't decide which was my favorite which was unusual.
> *


Too bad your shit was'nt there Chips LOL We have to get it done for yakima? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Thanks bro  

Some UCE cars showin love


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Looks like it was a good show.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT 58 AND CHERRY 64 -OMG


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:59 AM~11255192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics homie! Those who didnt see the car in Portland can see it in VEGAS!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:59 AM~11255192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:59 AM~11255192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW that car is bad ass


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

hey MOOCH360, your photography needs a little work bro !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: peace........D-


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

NOR CAL was putting in down in p-town


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

i would like to thanks team jenda for all there help..and mike yeah my pictures do suck but it also could mean you need some better glasses..lol...just jokeing a fucking cheap as camera from wal mart...  .i would like to give mad respect to billy for all the help he has been doing me on my caprice..you guys are fucking awesome...i will see ya real soon...next up is the north west show down... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

any pics of the hop?


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 4 2008, 03:47 PM~11257324
> *any pics of the hop?
> *


my camera died before the hop sorry....i told my bitch to charge it...  ..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 4 2008, 03:51 PM~11257364
> *my camera died before the hop sorry....i told my bitch to charge it...  ..
> *


who won the hop


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Aug 4 2008, 03:57 PM~11257434
> *who won the hop
> *


shane from team jenda won single pump..me and billy in double.but there was no one else in the double...viela in street...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

That 58 has to be the most beautiful lowrider I have ever seen. 

It is a 

"PERFECT SCORE"


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 4 2008, 11:58 AM~11255179
> *:0  :0  is this darkside 58 or did he build another one?
> 
> 
> ...


He built another one. Trino an Chris putting it down in Portland :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 4 2008, 11:58 AM~11255179
> *:0  :0  is this darkside 58 or did he build another one?
> 
> 
> ...


nope not darkside its a whole other 58. he still got darkside


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Damm, looks like it was one hella of a show!!!

Big :thumbsup: to some really nice cars there!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

[/quote]
thats a bad muth fucker there 
looks like a new car of the yr in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 4 2008, 03:31 PM~11256597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11257035
> *i would like to thanks team jenda for all there help..and mike yeah my pictures do suck but it also could mean you need some better glasses..lol...just jokeing a fucking cheap as camera from wal mart...  .i would like to give mad respect to billy for all the help he has been doing me on my caprice..you guys are fucking awesome...i will see ya real soon...next up is the north west show down... :biggrin:
> *


 much love right back at ya, mooch360 !!! ya, it's a known fact , i'm blind as a bat !!! i was walkin' around for two hours holdin' my old ladys hand, lookin' at the rides before i realized " it wasn't my girl at all"......... "it was RAY-RAY's hand i was holdin'" :0 :0 :0 
we'll deff. see you Longview boys at the Showdown !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

was the 2 door 98 lincoln in the house.....i heard it was gonna debue


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 4 2008, 09:25 PM~11260281
> *was the 2 door 98 lincoln in the house.....i heard it was gonna debue
> *


Nope


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 4 2008, 06:44 PM~11259002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 We were stoked as fuck on these. I talked to you for a second I had the baby booster in the towncar


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:59 AM~11255192
> *
> 
> 
> ...




X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 4 2008, 06:44 PM~11259002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie,i was trippin at first on the baby car when i seen it,that came out sicker than hell homie,i like.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 4 2008, 08:30 PM~11260336
> *Nope
> *


He changed and added a few things at the last minute. Their was a pic's on a laptop (slide-show) at the Vicious Custom Auto Finishes booth at the show. He is going to try and make Vegas or wait until next year. The car is basically done....just a few little things to do.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Looked pretty good. I haven't been since 2001. About time I head to that show again.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I had alot of fun at the show, that 58 is insane :0


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 4 2008, 07:42 PM~11259763
> *much love right back at ya, mooch360 !!! ya, it's a known fact , i'm blind as a bat !!! i was walkin' around for two hours holdin' my old ladys hand, lookin' at the rides before i realized " it wasn't my girl at all"......... "it was RAY-RAY's hand i was holdin'" :0  :0  :0
> we'll deff. see you Longview boys at the Showdown !!!
> 
> ...


lol...lil ray ray thought he was doing some big for that 2 hours.. until you found out...see ya soon brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

THAT 58 IS THE BEST LOWRIDER I"VE EVERY SEEN UP THAT CLOSE....100%++++++++++++++++++++++..AND MORE.....THE MODS WERE..OUT OF THIS WORLD,,AND IT DROVE OUT TO GO ON THE TRAILER :worship: :worship: ..I CAN NOW GO DIE ....AND RIDE SUMTHANG LIKE THAT IN HEAVEN :biggrin:...JOE RAY GREAT SHOW.........OLDIES.....WOW!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 4 2008, 08:43 PM~11260469
> *We were stoked as fuck on these. I talked to you for a second I had the baby booster in the towncar
> *


Thx man I like your town car , I like what you did with the interior and on the baby seat also.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 5 2008, 03:07 PM~11267056
> *Thx man I like your town car , I like what you did with the interior and on the baby seat also.
> *


 Thanks the little ones gotta roll clean too


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT 2 C U AGAIN BIG WAL DOG!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2008, 04:21 PM~11267750
> *GREAT 2 C U AGAIN BIG WAL DOG!!!!
> *


yea right ...left a homie hanging :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I CALLED U TWICE THAT NIGHT!! NO INTENTION OF LEAVIN YOU HANGIN...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 05:19 PM~11277850
> *I CALLED U TWICE THAT NIGHT!! NO INTENTION OF LEAVIN YOU HANGIN...
> *


you don't have to lie to kick it.... :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS AND BIG UPS TO JOE RAY AND SAL FROM LOWRIDER AND MARK FROM IMPALA MAG. TIGHT HAVING DINNER WITH YOU GUYS- GREAT CONVERSATION HOMIES.. NICE TO SEE YOUR REEL PEEPS AND NOT CORPRATE NECK TIE JERKS... BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

here are some more pic's :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

luv that monte!!!


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

anymore hyna pics? anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Aug 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11288470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Aug 4 2008, 10:55 PM~11261843
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  BAD ASS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Aug 7 2008, 06:35 PM~11288408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

